
Bill Gates says he asks himself these 3 questions he wouldn’t have in his 20s - samemail88
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/06/bill-gates-measures-his-quality-of-life-by-asking-himself-3-questions.html
======
hosteur
And the three questions are:

1\. ‘Did I devote enough time to my family?’ 2\. ‘Did I learn enough new
things?’ 3\. ‘Did I develop new friendships and deepen old ones?’

